# Remapped Audi TT 225 VS Honda Civic Type R with a induction



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all,

I had play with my mates honda civic type R last night and to my surprise i wasnt pulling away from him, i thought my remapped audi tt 225 would of killed him but it didnt, whats going on? has anyone else experianced this with a type r, the only MOD he had is an induction kit.

Comments Wanted.

Thanks

Danny


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

His car has v tec and revvs to 9000rpm.

You will leave him when you get into 3rd and 4th.

Scott


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Think someone need driving lessons :roll:

I have no remap and i have murdered many CTR's and clio 182's and other boy racer cars and even a BM 330ci :wink:


----------



## demetri (Mar 7, 2007)

id say driver error to, i had a guy in a new m3 killing it and he still couldnt pass me lol, boy racers huh!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Transmission losses as per the other post


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Now thats not very nice is it :evil:

I think it might have been the fact that i was taking it easy but he tryed to overtake so i put my foot down but the car was in third and just cruzing, cant be sure though :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Civic Type-R:

Horsepower : 197 hp @ 7400 rpm
Torque : 145 lb-ft @ 6500 rpm
Redline : 8000 rpm

Top speed : 146 mph
0-60 mph : 6.5 sec.
0-Â¼ mile : 15.2 sec @ 92.7 mph
60-0 braking distance : 125 ft

225 TTC:

1,781 cc / 225 hp / 207 lb-ft / 3274-3472 lbs / 0-60 mph 6.6 sec.

Not much in it eh? :?

Having had a number of TTs and also a Type R Honda, albeit an Accord - I think that 'murdering' said opposition is wishful thinking.

Until you get a remap or big turbo upgrade, I think that us TT owners should realise that there are a lot of hot hatches out there that are more than capable of keeping up there or there abouts in a straight line.

I love my car but it isn't _fast_, it's not slow, but there are plenty of things up to the job.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

MURDERED I SAY...

 help when friend have the cars to compare :wink:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Danny m8 dont listen to them bud! Type R's are quick light and only has two wheel drive so no loss of power, 
you would be surprised how little there is in it, my wife used to have one of these and I had a crx vti many moons ago and when there was no one in it and the air temp was just right it was very quick,

What map you got and any other bits?

I wouldnâ€™t race one with my car at the mo as the map I have (SKN) is not half as good as the old one (APR) when I had the APR I would say my car would kick a type R but with the new map I wouldnâ€™t chance it! also remember with these cars they are not good at high speed corners, pulling away or braking, oh an we got rid of the wifeâ€™s as the only good thing about it is its a bit quick, so while you are racing along nice and quite and having fun, heâ€™s in a bucket of bolts that feels like its gonna let go at any second and wishing he had your car :wink:


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Stub,

I had a remap done by ECU Tune, dont know what map it is thought, all i know is it not super fast compared to when it was standard, i didnt know that some maps are better than others, what is the best one and how much is it, i payed Â£225 because i am a tt forum member


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Danny said:


> Now thats not very nice is it :evil:
> 
> I think it might have been the fact that i was taking it easy but he tryed to overtake so i put my foot down but the car was in third and just cruzing, cant be sure though :?


So you got caught off boost and he was probably in the VTEC zone TBF


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

stub, why did you change maps again?


----------



## turkishDelboy (Dec 10, 2006)

i have driven a type r they are quick but they have no torque 0-60 is just about the same as a 225 but mid range you have to really work the engine to get anything where the tt does not struggle especially with a re map

TT looks much better too :wink:


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

As our 2 cars (mine=TT, partner=CTR) at the moment this is my opinion of the two:

I can agree that in terms of outright acceleration the Civic will be roughly the same as a standard 225 TT. The Civic does not 'lack' torque before Vtec when compared to any other 2.0 N/A car, its simply that over 6K RPM the power really comes in. Completely different to the torquey 1.8 T unit though.

Build quality on the Honda is very good IMO - feels no way near as expensive as a TT (and lacks the special feel) but a very solid package nonetheless.

The Civic feels more nimble and agile in the bends (our TT is standard as is the CTR) and the slick gearchange makes the TT feel very notchy.

Both cars have poor steering - I find the Civic somewhat dead and lacking feel whilst the TT is too heavy and also quite lacking in feel and feedback.

Both have somewhat 'dodgy' images - the CTR known as a boy racer special and the TT as hairdresser car. Needless to say we overlooked both silly stereotypes to find two cars that serve us well. One, a well built luxurious and stylish german coupe and the other a practical, reliable hot hatch. Both are cheap to run and obtain close to 30mpg with good pace there when needed.

My partner (a keen VAG petrolhead) reluctantly sold his 200+ BHP G60 Corrado for the Honda, as we needed a more practical car in the household. Whilst reluctant to buy his first Jap car, he doesn't regret it. In terms of value for a young driver they are a good used buy.

Still glad we got to keep the TT though!


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

My V6 hammered a Civic Type R on Saturday approx 0-100 about 4 car lengths.

Regards.


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

Demetri wrote


> i had a guy in a new m3 killing it and he still couldnt pass me lol


Yeah whateva mate! An m3 will take a tt fairly easily


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

recently had a wee blast against a type r civic, my tt has remap and induction kit, off a roundabout i took the outside lane and we were giving it the wellie, i passed him at a reasonable pace but then he seemed to keep up and then my car started pulling away, i reckon the higher speeds the more i would have pulled away from him. i ran out or road and then i nearly went straight thru the roundabout thanks to the pÃ­ssy audi tt brakes.

as i passed him i looked in and gave him a smile and wave, im in a lhd so was next to him as i passed, he was fuming as i passed him, so i can safely say my car is faster than a type r civic.

also beat a bmw 330i, another driver who was furious that i got away from him he then performed a high speed manouver in the left lane to pass me as i was behind a slow car in the outside lane, he then cut from the left lane to the right in front on the car in front of me, there was a car in his lane and the gap was so tight he swerved across at 100 mph, had anyone moved or braked it would have been a disaster.

some people just cant take getting beaten

also who are these twÃ¡ts who flash their lights at you because you pass them at high speeds, anyone else get that


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

I get that all the time, got used to it now just laugh it off - adds to the thrill - 

The Type R Vs TT is a tough one as the TT is considerably heavier (power to weight ratio). Rekon the TT would still give a good run for its money in 3rd.

To be honest not really happy with the performance of a TT, there a few hot hatches out there that would give it a good run for its money. I had a chipped golf 1.8T much quicker than a standard TT, where I was keeping up with chipped ones too - the Golf being 300kg lighter and front wheel drive etc.

Bottom line is TT looks much better, has style & status! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Motorhead said:


> My V6 hammered a Civic Type R on Saturday approx 0-100 about 4 car lengths.
> 
> Regards.


That would be attributable to the DSG on its own


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > My V6 hammered a Civic Type R on Saturday approx 0-100 about 4 car lengths.
> ...


And the re-map 8) :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Motorhead said:
> ...


Maybe....... although this is the difference between a manual GTI and a DSG one



KevtoTTy said:


>


----------



## KR (Apr 12, 2007)

I had a Civic Type-R before last year a couple of cars before the TT, and during my time with the Civic I could quite easily keep with a 225 TT into silly speeds. Once both cars are going and an equal distance can be maintained maybe the TT will pull ahead more towards the top end but it will never blow a Civic completely away.

Kris


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

C'mon guys, we all know there are a lot of very powerful hatchbacks out there in recent times - power output just seems to keep climbing - so it should be no suprise that cars like the Civic Type-R, Focus ST, Vauxhall VXR, etc can keep pace (or close to pace) with a TT (std or remapped).

A lot of these hot hatchbacks will also keep close straight line pace with other premium brand performance cars (e.g. BMW 330ci, mk1 porsche boxster, etc.) - was the TT ever intended as truely fast car (i.e. Boxster S, N/A 911, etc)? I'm not sure it was tbh. What attracted me to it was the package, quattro, amazing design, very sweet interior, and a more than acceptable level of performance from a 1.8T engine with a lot of tuning potential 8)

But if you want to enhance the feel of the TT's performance just drop over to Ireland - we don't have the same number of uber hot hatchbacks as the UK so mostly you get boy racers in tarted up 1.6 astras, civics, etc or execs in BMW 318ci, BMW 520i,etc. trying it on... no problem "blowing" them away :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> Think someone need driving lessons :roll:
> 
> I have no remap and i have murdered many CTR's and clio 182's and other boy racer cars and even a BM 330ci :wink:


Couldn't agree more, alot of people need help on this forum when it comes to driving 8) R26s, CTR's, I dunno...kids these days ey?


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Motorhead said:
> ...


The Remap certainly played its part Will !!
Hope the business is going well.

Regards.


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

> C'mon guys, we all know there are a lot of very powerful hatchbacks out there in recent times - power output just seems to keep climbing - so it should be no surprise that cars like the Civic Type-R, Focus ST, Vauxhall VXR, etc can keep pace (or close to pace) with a TT (std or remapped).


Couldn't agree more I've got a 225 remaped and its a quick car, however when I've had races with Civics or Clio 182s Ive stayed in front and pulled away but as for murdering one I just don't think so. As for the member who thinks he can leave an M3 behind lol :lol: he obviously has never been in an M3 in his life, the BMW M3 is in a completely different league, unless youve had a turbo upgrade.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Think someone need driving lessons :roll:
> ...


I'm soo impressed that you are such a good driver I really look up to you now! Your my hero! I bet you could win an F1 GP first time in the car your soooo good! Can I have a picture of you to put on my wall!

Grow up!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Stub said:


> I'm soo impressed that you are such a good driver I really look up to you now! Your my hero! I bet you could win an F1 GP first time in the car your soooo good! Can I have a picture of you to put on my wall!
> 
> Grow up!


ok


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a rip with a CTR a few weeks back, comfortably pulled away from him but even the S3 didn't "murder" it.

Now when i get her re-mapped......? :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The ******** is the new corsasport :lol:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> The ******** is the new corsasport :lol:


 :lol: right who has 10 x 18" subs in the back!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

This is from the seat forum, just a little clip for you boys and girls..

The car is a seat leon 300bhp (not big turbo)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

smells of BS to me :wink: not that i care but the M3 was defo not pushing on.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: I've opened a can of worms


----------



## Benstt (Dec 3, 2006)

Danny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had play with my mates honda civic type R last night and to my surprise i wasnt pulling away from him, i thought my remapped audi tt 225 would of killed him but it didnt, whats going on? has anyone else experianced this with a type r, the only MOD he had is an induction kit.
> 
> ...


I raced a type r at weekend and he was good for about 100-115mph but then i went by him but to be fair he was still close (ish) to me at 150 mph, we then came to a roundabout coming out of it i looked in the mirror as he nearly hit the central reservation after he mounted the kerb dust everywhere and a civic going sidewards he then slowed down and so did i as we came to the end of the private track we where on!!


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

that m3 in the video is just cruising..there is no way he is giving it the full whack


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

popsy said:


> that m3 in the video is just cruising..there is no way he is giving it the full whack


that very evident from the lack of squealing from the E46 :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Where's EmmaMac?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... d448cdf94b


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

JAAYDE have you ever been in an E46 M3? My pal has an M3 convertible and he drives the car hard and I'm telling you for nothing a 300bhp Leon would not stand a chance not from 0 - 60mph and especially between 80-170mph the M3 would murder it. That video is a load of BULL sh*t. Believe me. The M3 has a straight 6 racing engine that is an engineering wonder. The 18T is a good engine but as I've already said there in different leagues.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Marc TT Roadster 225 said:


> JAAYDE have you ever been in an E46 M3? My pal has an M3 convertible and he drives the car hard and I'm telling you for nothing a 300bhp Leon would not stand a chance not from 0 - 60mph and especially between 80-170mph the M3 would murder it. That video is a load of BULL sh*t. Believe me. The M3 has a straight 6 racing engine that is an engineering wonder. The 18T is a good engine but as I've already said there in different leagues.


I have actually, i was recently looking at purchasing an M3 E46 or TVR tuscan but decided to buy a better home. (So the answer to that is yes and many including the CSL :wink: )

Let me just say i posted the clip fully knowing that the M3 was not even trying :roll: (just banter)

The M3 46 is a great car but for the money there is better

BTW when you bring it to a track i have seen many remapped TT's keep up with an E46 so its not that quick 

I would love to se an M3 vs RS4 thats in its league and who would win in a line, on a track and in *rain*...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I reckon i could take an M3 to 60


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I recon you could, the biggest down fall to the M3 is its RWD you can't just nail it :evil:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> Marc TT Roadster 225 said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE have you ever been in an E46 M3? My pal has an M3 convertible and he drives the car hard and I'm telling you for nothing a 300bhp Leon would not stand a chance not from 0 - 60mph and especially between 80-170mph the M3 would murder it. That video is a load of BULL sh*t. Believe me. The M3 has a straight 6 racing engine that is an engineering wonder. The 18T is a good engine but as I've already said there in different leagues.
> ...


are we talking new car prices or used second hand cost? what else would you choose over the m3?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> are we talking new car prices or used second hand cost? what else would you choose over the m3?


Used.. well there is not many other cars i like.. I wanted the m3 with the turbo kit .. 




but as you will see there is 0 traction which makes it pointless :? .. I want a TVR sagaris and would have one tomorrow but i will never sell the TT and at my age the TVR will be uninsurable and a money pit, unless some one bought me one for free :roll:


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

jayde what do you mean there are better cars for the money? you can pickup an e46 m3 for aorund 20k or even cheaper with slightly higher mileages...

now you tell me which other 3.2 naturally aspirated engine can push out 343bhp and do a 0-60 in 4.9secs? and have most of the toys you need too????

it is such a fantastic car and allround package


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

BM's are nice cars just a bit boring... not for me i decided..

around the same price you can get a TVR T350 which is a far better *drivers* car and a more fun to drive in my eyes


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

wow, that would scare me if that turbo'd m3 went passed, it would make any tt seem like it standing still!

not a big fan of the tvr, but fair play.

hard to strike a balance on looks, performance, handling, traction, fun and useability


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> wow, that would scare me if that turbo'd m3 went passed, it would make any tt seem like it standing still!
> 
> not a big fan of the tvr, but fair play.
> 
> hard to strike a balance on looks, performance, handling, traction, fun and useability


amazing hey 

just a shame as soon as you got to a bend it will be *game over..*

It is a hard balance.. i have a car for everday use so i need a road rocket for the weekends :twisted:


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

^^^^ what you trying to say now... m3's can't corner now??

ever heardd of launch control on the m3 jayde


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

popsy said:


> ^^^^ what you trying to say now... m3's can't corner now??
> 
> ever heardd of launch control on the m3 jayde


on a bend :roll: with 600bhp at the rear wheels..?


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

ultimate drivers car for around 20 to 30k?

gotta be a Noble?

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/ww...=0&ukcarsearch_full.x=54&ukcarsearch_full.y=8


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

now you are taking









OMG i think i really like it.. the interior is [smiley=sick2.gif] though :?

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/CA ... 8282383473

i really like this.. :twisted:

performance

Engine :: 3 liter V6 
- Transmission:: Getrag-Ford 6 speed manual 
- Aspiration:: Twin Turbochargers 
- Chassis:: Steel space frame 
- HP:: 352 bhp @ 6200 rpm 
- Layout::?Mid-engine, RWD 
- HP/Liter:: 117.3 hp per liter 
- Torque:: 350 lb-ft @ 3500-5000 rpm 
- Weight:: *2400* lbs  (roughly 1000kg)
- Weight/HP:: 6.82 lbs per hp 
- 0-60 mph:: 3.7 seconds  
- Top Speed:: 170 mph 

Most of all it really handles :wink:


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

so thats an every day daily driver car yes?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

for me yes


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

popsy said:


> 0-60 in 4.9secs?


Are u making these figures up? E46 ain't that fast. It's more like 5.2/5.3 do your research


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

For 20k - 30k I'd be looking at a 911 :lol: Really love the 964 and the 993 8)


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

S10TYG sorry mate i was 0.3 seconds off the time boo hoo im gona go have a cry!

BTW it is actually 4.9 if you look at parkers or any other guide..

so 5.2 is slow according to you S10TYG????

don't come out with your rash comments if you haven't got anything to back it up with


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

the more i read your post the more i laugh

''the e46 aint that fast..its ONLY 5.2 0-60''

thats so slow isn't it S10TYG????


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

popsy said:


> the more i read your post the more i laugh
> 
> ''the e46 aint that fast..its ONLY 5.2 0-60''
> 
> thats so slow isn't it S10TYG????


I have a friend who works for Joe Duffy Motors in Dublin (biggest BMW dealer in Ireland) and he took me out in an 06 M3 CSL last night - I know they're faster than standard M3's but I've gotta say, anyone who things the M3 is slow clearly hasn't really driven one - my remapped TT felt pretty slow after (I still love it though)... :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

sean.ui said:


> popsy said:
> 
> 
> > the more i read your post the more i laugh
> ...


Why all the banta... i will buy a Noble M12 M400 that will cost less and handle better and race a CSL...

Now thats fair, both are ment to be track capable.. but the BMW will get slaughtered.. :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what's in the noble engine, i was told it's some old ford lump tuned, is that right?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

p1tse said:


> what's in the noble engine, i was told it's some old ford lump tuned, is that right?


hehehe yer some old mondeo engine with two turbo's, looks like a bad copy of an elise that was made in china! fecking quick but not for me,

go on Jay bite! :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Stub said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > what's in the noble engine, i was told it's some old ford lump tuned, is that right?
> ...


 :lol: Well if you know how to drive it can be quite a trilling car i hear and also twice the price and spec of an elise...

Don't worry about the way it looks if you have a TT without a big turbo conversion you won't see it from 0-10 anyway :-*



p1tse said:


> what's in the noble engine, i was told it's some old ford lump tuned, is that right?


It has a 3.0L Ford Duratec V6 lump with twin garret T25 turbos :twisted:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


PMSL 0-10? bless ya if your playing around at that speed your laggy turbo will seize up!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Stub said:


> PMSL 0-10? bless ya if your playing around at that speed your laggy turbo will seize up!


I was talking about a noble :?

Well if you wanna bring your car to santa pod in a few months we will see who has a laggy turbo :wink:


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmmm.. where exactly is this thread going?

seems to be diversing and just picking holexs with each others comments.. but the comments themselves dont seem to be going anywhere..

I think it is safe to say any new M3 is faster than the TT.. and the CSL faster still.

Yes, M3 can have too much power going to rear wheels only.. but that is what an accelorator is for.. progression and controlled applied power.. it's not just on or off!

Nobel... yes, it has a Ford engine.. but then again elise and exige have toyata engines and, ariel atoms have honda engines and the aston martin v12 is merely two ford duratecs put together! .. regardless of where iot comes from it's how it fits, integrates and compliments the purpose of the car..

Yes, the TT can be tuned to excessive levels.. as in sub 5 secs to 60 and very competitive 1/4 mile times... does this make other cars slow? ... well the other cars yo uhave been speaking of are stock standard figure.. i reckon similar forums for M3 CSL owners.. will have tuned up M3's and the lotis forums will have uprated lotus' .. which are much faster than standard TT's..

fact is.. everyone on here love's there TT.. that's why they spedning extra time on here.. and each car and person has different levels of modifications.. each one is different..

oh yeah.. most comes down to how its driven anyways.... a bird at work has an M3 CSL.. and some other bloke has a Boxtser S... both of which are faster both in a straight line and in corners.. but if it came down to a race.. would batter both...


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Gaz_kitson said:


> Hmmm.. where exactly is this thread going?
> 
> seems to be diversing and just picking holexs with each others comments.. but the comments themselves dont seem to be going anywhere..
> 
> ...


eeer yer and whats your point???? O you have just made peace and harmony the clouds clear and the sun comes out! thanks Dad :lol:

Jay m8 just pulling your leg m8 :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Stub said:


> eeer yer and whats your point???? O you have just made peace and harmony the clouds clear and the sun comes out! thanks Dad :lol:
> 
> Jay m8 just pulling your leg m8 :wink:


I know mate i enjoy the banter :wink:


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Dunno what harpin on about to be honest...

Had not paid much attention to this thread so far.. just had a quick skim thru and seemed to just be picking holes in each other..

as the missus has got some wanky american shite on sky.. just been sinkin tins and ended up in a bit of a non conclusive ramble...

rabble rabble rabble rabble!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Gaz_kitson said:


> rabble rabble rabble rabble!


There only one person rambling on here :wink:


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> Gaz_kitson said:
> 
> 
> > rabble rabble rabble rabble!
> ...


Sorry... missed a few connectin words out in my previous comments.. was actually admitin it was me on a bit of a ramble..

anyways.. done now..


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

gaz m8 we are all banging on about nout, I have been on the cider and she is watching the same american sh**T, I stopped bothering about the why and where a few posts ago and sat on for the ride!

right what else can we rabble on about? :wink:


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Stub said:


> right what else can we rabble on about? :wink:


Hmm.. If once you pop you can't stop, then why the frig do they make a resealable plastic lid for a pipe of pringles...

Monkey Tennis anyone?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Gaz_kitson said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > right what else can we rabble on about? :wink:
> ...


yep I'm liking that phrase! I like to end a thread with a bit on confusion and dribble!

If seedless grapes have no seeds how are they grown?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I smell this going off topic :roll:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> I smell this going off topic :roll:


inspector cluso, where were you three pages ago hahahah


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Stub said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > I smell this going off topic :roll:
> ...


Catching up on Prison break (useful tactics)


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello!

To bring this back onto topic, I have a 100% standard TTC 225 and had a play with a civic type-r today and we were totally neck and neck. There seemed to be nothing in it.

Is that what you would expect? I did have a boot full and the mrs shouting at me to slow down so I wasn't on top form! :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Hello!
> 
> To bring this back onto topic, I have a 100% standard TTC 225 and had a play with a civic type-r today and we were totally neck and neck. There seemed to be nothing in it.
> 
> Is that what you would expect? I did have a boot full and the mrs shouting at me to slow down so I wasn't on top form! :lol:


He wasn't trying.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Go on?

Mayb but he was the one that shot off first and I decided to join in.

I thought the general opinion was they were about the same speed?

It was in a straight line.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Go on?
> 
> Mayb but he was the one that shot off first and I decided to join in.
> 
> ...


Not much in it at all, but I would have thought that with you being two up and a boot full of stuff you'd have been at a serious disadvantage.

Unless he had 3 mates with him bedecked in gold jewellery and heavy, hooded tops?!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

HAHA maybe maybe but hey it seemed like he was giving it the beans! 

I did think, I wish it was just me in the car :roll: No one ever wants a go when its just me.


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

3 of my mates have Civic Type R's...

gone head to head plenty of time.. very very close.. all depends on how much i can pull away in the first few seconds.. whilst my quattro is launching and he front wheel spinning.. if i dont get away then he pulls up level and the4n may edge ahead... if i get good start it level then upto 100mph..


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

popsy said:


> the more i read your post the more i laugh
> 
> ''the e46 aint that fast..its ONLY 5.2 0-60''
> 
> thats so slow isn't it S10TYG????


Listen boy. Everyone has different standards. I've driven a Cayman S which is rougly the same acceleration as an M3, and although I was impressed with the overall car, I wasn't blow away by the acceleration.

The Cayman's 0-60 was about 5.2/5.3ish, and although quicker than my TT, it certainly lacked BIG TIME in the mid range torque, mine has 300ft/lb soon to be more with my new Turbo 

Seeing as I've driven an F430 and been in my friends 380bhp Evo 8 with a 0-60 time of 4.3s then NO an M3 isn't that FAST in the grander scheme of things.....so SHUT UP


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Listen boy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

BAMTT got a scooby he knows about speed


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> popsy said:
> 
> 
> > the more i read your post the more i laugh
> ...


i find on a non remapped 225 there is turbo lag. what's it like on the big turbo?

i got to agree to disagree. the M3 compared to many cars are fast. many use it as a benchmark, so it must be doing something right.

the F430 is in a different league, while the Evo is all out big Turbo. 
Cayman S may not be the fastest thing. can't comment on any of them much as not been in them, but I can imagine the Cayman S being a great handler.

how is the Big Turbo going?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > popsy said:
> ...


Big turbos have BIG lag.

I personally would save my money and get a better car instead of spending 1000's on add ons, only to loose more money when it came to selling it


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

its easy to call someone a boy on a pc screen and tell me to shut up..

Why dont you become a REAL MAN and say it to my face.. :x

Yes yes you've driven f430's etc etc.so bloody what

I'll re-iterate it again a 0-60 of 5 seconds is NOT slow..

Go look up 'NOT' in a dictionary if you know how to..

thats of course assuming you know your alphabet


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

popsy said:


> Why dont you become a REAL MAN and say it to my face.. :x


Says the guy called _Popsy_...

only joking mate... :wink:

I agree.. not sure what its worth, but anything 5 seconds or below is fast in my book..

yes there are cars much faster.. but often much more expensive.. and the fast cheaper ones often suffer in many other areas, comfort, extras, style etc..


----------



## popsy (Sep 2, 2006)

> Seeing as I've driven an F430 and been in my friends 380bhp Evo 8 with a 0-60 time of 4.3s then NO an M3 isn't that FAST in the grander scheme of things.....


Erm seeing as i ride an R1 with a 0-60 of 3secs then a time of 4.3secs for the EVO isn't that fast either in the grander scheme of things..

what a silly reply


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

popsy said:


> its easy to call someone a boy on a pc screen and tell me to shut up..
> 
> Why dont you become a REAL MAN and say it to my face.. :x
> 
> ...


I'm not saying its slow. I'm just sayin thats NOT THAT quick....other cars are quicker. U FASS


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

popsy said:


> Erm seeing as i ride an R1 with a 0-60 of 3secs
> 
> what a silly reply


We aren't chattin about bikes


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm with Popsy on this one. S10TYG your just chatting bubbles.

I bet your a 18 year old wannabe "gangsta" driving his mothers 06 micra.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=88782

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I am 19. Not a gangsta. A professional footballer. Looking to buy a SL65 next. Sorry I don't fit your bill.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> I am 19. Not a gangsta. A professional footballer. Looking to buy a SL65 next. Sorry I don't fit your bill.


Nice! Who do you play for?


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Pro Footballer yes, but


S10TYG said:


> I'm not a celeb


 :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I play for Reading. I'm not a celeb. Went to a club in london the other nite, Jermaine Dupri and Janet Jackson rolled in, they are celebs. I don't know why people get so offended on here? We're just chattin about cars, it's all opinions, no1 is right or wrong, and people wanna start fighting? Hello are you in Primary School?

LOL :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Where u from Gaz? My cousin lives in Birchwood in Warrington..


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

I live in Cinnamon Brow - it is a suburb that backs up to Birchwood.. litteraly a few minutes drive, if that!

I live right near Birhwood Golf Course and Poulton Golf Course..

My understanding is that Stig also lives in the Birchwood Area..

and a new chap on the forum Warrington_Joe - he lives only 5 mins away too..

What's your cousins name.. may know him/her from school etc.. i am 24 now.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Nah he's from Bristol like me, but lives in warrington with his girlfriend at she goes to the uni at padgate? I think. Something like that. I'll be up there next weekend.


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> I play for Reading. I'm not a celeb.


was only joking mate.. i know how you feel.. being an emerdale look a liek n all..

one of my mates (and Warrington_joe's) gets mis-labelled as a celebrity, can be most annoying on nights out.


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

ahh - i live near the uni..

not sure if you know it.. there is a min entrance on crab lane (has some footy pitches opposite - may be of use to u) - i live next to the footy pitches and the golf course..

when u come down, u be in you TT or is it still in the shop then?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeh the car will be with me on the sunday anway, cuz Monday we gotta drop it off to huddersfield. Some more leather is gettin done. Car should be finished after that. Brakes need to get fitted, thats next. sat/sun I hope. Car will be finished next sat.  Cannot Wait.


----------



## Warrington_Jon82 (May 16, 2007)

Lol. presume you mean Darren? He cops it big time doesnt he? I remember going on holiday with him a few years back.. Nightmare


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Warrington_Jon82 said:


> Lol. presume you mean Darren? He cops it big time doesnt he? I remember going on holiday with him a few years back.. Nightmare


yeah but the thing is, he hates the attention.. yet everyone alwasy thinks he dead rude becasue of it .. and supose it can look arrognatn then.. but it is just mis understood.. people think he acting the big I AM and the hard man on campus.. when in fact he just trying to keep head down an have a beer..

fucking agrovating on nights out n peep coming up saying.. ohh, must be hard going out with him.. bet it gets on your nerves..

well yes dick head it does...and your doin it right now.. haha

funny old world.. it only a job at the end of a day.. it no different from bein an actor some local drama group.. jsut that this group has a few cameras pointin at them


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Hello!
> 
> To bring this back onto topic, I have a 100% standard TTC 225 and had a play with a civic type-r today and we were totally neck and neck. There seemed to be nothing in it.
> 
> Is that what you would expect? I did have a boot full and the mrs shouting at me to slow down so I wasn't on top form! :lol:


think some one needs driving lessons :roll:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Alike you jaayde. We got alot in common.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Alike you jaayde. We got alot in common.


My cousin also played for reading :wink:


----------

